# Portugal-Brandungsangeln



## saiblingfreak 123 (29. November 2005)

Hi kann mir jemand ein paar tipps geben wie ich erfolgreich an der algarve vom strand aus fisch!Da wären fragen wie:Welcher köder,wieviel haken,wie viel blei(gewicht) und ob brandungsangeln auch klappt mit einer 3meter langen rute und 150gramm wurfgewicht!Ich hab noc kein bock mir extra eine Brandungsrute für einmal portugal zu kaufen!Aber wenn sicher ist das ich öfters hinkann dann kauf ich mir eine!Mit was für fischen kann ich den rechnen?Ach plattfische?
Gruß Michi


----------



## Sargo (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Portugal-Brandungsangeln*

Hy Michi,

bin gerade von der Algarve zurückgekommen. Es war wieder mal nicht schlecht. Wann willst Du zum Fischen an die Algarve ????

Wo genau wirst Du untergebracht sein ?

Wichtiger Unterschied, willst Du an der Westküste oder an der Südküste
(eigentliche Algarve) angeln ?

Also Du brauchst Dir sicher keine neue Brandungsrute kaufen, wenn auch 3 m
etwas kurz sind, so müßte es doch trotzdem gehen. Wir fischen seit Jahren
mit 80 - 100 Gramm, was absolut ausreichend ist.

Wir fischen nur mit einem Haken, normale Montage (wie zuhause, Blei, Wirbel)
und dann ein sehr langes Vorfach. Das ist extrem wichtig. Du solltest Dir Deine Haken selbst binden, da die fertigen Haken für das Meer meist eine
zu dünne Schnur aufweisen und die Vorfachschnur viel zu kurz ist. Das 
Vorfach sollte 1,20 bis 1,50 m lang sein. Köder am besten Seeringelwürmer
(rot/grüne Schachtel, pro Packung € 2,25, in jeder maria zu bekommen).

Zu fangen gibt es hauptsächlich Sargos (Geisbrassen), Doraden, Aale, Seezungen, Rochen und im Sommer jede Menge Hornhechte und Makrelen.

Sag mir einfach wo Du hinfährst, ich kann Dir dann ein paar sehr gute Stellen
aus jahrelanger Erfahrung nenne. 

Grüße und viel Erfolg !!!!

SARGO  #6 #6   |wavey:


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Portugal-Brandungsangeln*



			
				Sargo schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Michi,
> 
> bin gerade von der Algarve zurückgekommen. Es war wieder mal nicht schlecht. Wann willst Du zum Fischen an die Algarve?



*neid*

Du hast es gut, dass muss ich einfach mal loswerden :q

Bin jetzt zwar auch erst wieder ein paar Wochen zuhause, aber könnte schon wieder hinfahren :m

Das Angeln dort machte uns wirklich viel Spass, nicht zuletzt dank der Tipps von Sargo- dankeschön nochmal an dieser Stelle!!!!!!

Wenn´s sich einrichten lässt, fahre ich  nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder hin- unsere Bekannten haben schliesslich schon jetzt wieder für nächsten Sommer gebucht #t

Viele Grüsse,
Andy


----------



## Sargo (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Portugal-Brandungsangeln*

Hallo !  Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie man Bilder ins Forum stellt ????  Habe einige zum Thema Angeln in Portugal, die würden sicher viele erfreuen, aber wie gesagt keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll ......  Grüße   SARGO


----------

